# Camillus, NY



## cbelawn (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone around camillus, ny. I am looking for somone to back me and visa versa....he he....


----------



## Siggi (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi,
I am in the Rome area, to far??


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*lake*

Me too,Lake Ontario


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

It's been a slow season for us in CNY but if your still looking, drop me a line...I'm in Clay.

[email protected]


----------

